# Cauldron Vampire Creep: How To



## JoshHantman (Oct 4, 2012)

Here's a vid of him in action: 




And here is the "How To"


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love this guy. Thanks for posting the how to!


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

That is wicked. Thanks for this! I'm asuming that you used a Walgreen's skelly for it?


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great job with him - love the fluid movement.


----------



## JoshHantman (Oct 4, 2012)

Sytnathotep said:


> That is wicked. Thanks for this! I'm asuming that you used a Walgreen's skelly for it?


$40 skelly from Target. Also the oversized vampire skull head was from Target. (can you tell we like Target?) 
Bag o' bones didn't have a full set of bones..!


----------



## yeloowtang (Aug 7, 2012)

awesome job !!!
can't wait to make one of these, he's on my to do list..
not this year  but a nice summer project for sure.

thanks for the build how to..

steff


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

very cool thanks for the how too


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Sweet. Moves like a natural thing.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 5, 2013)

*another*

Well my "must make" list just grew by one. I want one for my haunt. Great job and thank you for a how to


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I love your Vampire twist on the Cauldron Creep! I liked your tutorial, you did much the same stuff that I did making mine, creeps are FUN. I didn't make my cauldron though, but after seeng yours, I may make one this year....I just saw a bunch of those big buckets at WalMart the other day...and I thought....cauldron....
Nice job all the way around JoshH, well done!


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

That is beautiful! Good work


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

that is really sweet!


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

JoshHantman said:


> $40 skelly from Target. Also the oversized vampire skull head was from Target. (can you tell we like Target?)
> Bag o' bones didn't have a full set of bones..!


Yea,I couldn't find a full bag of bones either,that's why I used a skelly also.
Like how you did the eyes I made a version of it on my first skull. After seeing how you did the marionette arm I might switch mine back to the original elbow joint instead of the zip ties, I like your movement better. Great job.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Great job on the creep, I wonder if you can't find the vampire skull, what about a regular one and adding a couple of the large pumpkin teeth to make the fangs?


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

I may combine this how-to with a few others for a hunchback witch... eventually. 

Thanks!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Really nice work!


----------



## the count (Jul 16, 2011)

love the dollar tree door knockers for handles, very crafty


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

great job!! i love the movement and how he looks up, very cool! Thanks for the tutorial as well, I'll be trying my hand at a creep this year.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I already commented on this thread, but I just noticed how he did the glowing eyes! So simple and yet SO effective! Wow! I kind of love that....maybe I'll try that with my Creep Victor this year. Really cool and inexpensive concept! Haunters are so smart!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

That is so fantastic! I love the movement.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Thanks to a thread bump I just saw this. Thank you for wrapping the fingers around the stir stick. That is a detail that is not often addressed and totally kills the effect if not executed properly.


----------



## hallloweenjerzeboy (Mar 3, 2009)

This is awesome I love it. I saw your video, but do You have a written How to on the assembly. Some parts I just didn't get with the video.


----------

